# Long Boat Key Area



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys,

Family just bought a vacation condo on the beach in Long Boat Key. I never fish that area and would like to get some fishing tips in that area or surrounding areas. Any help with good areas or tips around the key would be very helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm no expert on the area (and Long Boat Key is ... well ... long) so the tips will be less than exact.

There are passes at each end of the island where you can fish the tide swings for snook, flounder, reds, etc. The northern part of Sarasota Bay is behind you. There is decent flats fishing at the north end and some good rock piles further south. The bottom immediately offshore is not deep and the right bottom within sight of shore will hold snapper and grouper at the right times of year.

Not much, but I hope it helps.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I fish the area fairly regular and the Bay is full of grass flats and potholes. Docks and mangroves are good all along LBK. Long Bar gets allot of pressure but is a go to spot there are some oyster beds close to it but I cant remember were  exactly. There are also some deeper flats by Ringling museum. Now I will need to beat one more guy to these spots


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't worry about me being out there much, maybe 1 weekend a month. Looking forward to wetting my lines though. How has the weather been over there? We have been getting hammered with storms everyday.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Needs some more description of how you plan to fish
Boat, kayak, wade, beach?
What area of the island?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok.....here it goes....

Wading: There are not many wading opportunities on LBK besides the beach. Almost all of the bay side of LBK is developed with canals. During the summer the beach can be good for snook and whatever else may swim by. Most of the prime wading areas will come north on the Bradenton side of the Manatee Ave (SR64) bridge coming off Anna Maria Island. Other wading opportunities include Perico Island and Palma Sola Bay....all along SR 64.

Kayak: All of the aforementioned wading areas are great for kayaking. On LBK, you could launch out of Buttonwood Harbor and fish the area around Whale Key. Also, you can launch out of the two boat ramps just north of LBK Pass and paddle across the ICW in order to access areas around Kitchen Key, Tidy Island, Sister's Key, and down to the Long Bar area.

Boat: See above. Just do us all a favor....idle on and off the flats please.

My experience is generally from Whale Key north in Sarasota Bay. Can't tell you much below that.
Good luck!


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

I appreciate all the info. I currently have just my wilderness systems angler ride 115 kayak right now since I last sold my Pathy. Once my wife and I close on our house, a boat will be following shortly after. The condo is located pretty much smack on the middle of LBK on the gulf. Won't be doing any wading unless going for beach snook on fly or teaching my wife to throw fly. 

Any certain fly patterns that snook tend to munch?

I will only be out that way maybe one weekend a month and am always on my P's & Q's. One thing that kayak fishing has taught me is to slow down my approach and really learn what's going on. Getting a kayak to supplement my passion for fishing has been the best thing ever. There's something about being places that no one else is and sitting at water level. I have literally set the hook 1 ft. from my kayak and landed multiple quality fish. 

I mainly have my kayak for the flats and areas I can't take a boat & when I buy my next skiff, will be majorly for tarpon,permit, grouper, snapper & for my wife to enjoy... 

Would love to meet up with anyone in that area to get some good fishing in. Thanks again for all the help!!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I like what I hear! Wrote a few articles in the past about slowing down. I pole my skiff at a snail's pace. Snook will hit just about anything small and white on the beaches.....from EP Minnows....Clousers....DT Specials....Grassett's Flats Minnows.....etc.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

When your in the area drop me a pm and we can get together


----------

